# Does anyone else ant to give the Saudi's a call and tell them to go effing themselves



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Report: Saudis vow to sell US assets if Congress decides gov was involved in 9/11 | Fox News


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am with ya!
Ragheaded bastards, all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm right there with you.
Sell away, Abdul. Who cares? You don't own what I have.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

They were bought a few at a time, . . . compared to how they "intend" to sell them.

Putting them all on the market will just drive the price down, . . . stinking goat herders don't understand that, . . . let em have at it.

Like Denton said, . . . they don't own my stuff, . . . so sell away there boys.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Sell it all go ahead and threaten me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My message is "Go eat oil and learn Farsi!". The dollar will crash but so will they.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if they sell that many assets all at once it would be a fire sale. I might find a good investment or two. Yea they can go have a pork dinner for all I care.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes. I am. They can do what they want. Their are oil and gas discoveries all over the planet right now. Oil is $40 a barrel and tankers are floating off shore by the dozen with hundreds of thousands of barrels of oil surplus. 

They can find a goat and screw.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

All assets could mean the dollar. If they start trading in the Euro or the Yuan it will be a major problem for the US. Like it or not I think you are stuck with the Saudi's for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

cdell said:


> All assets could mean the dollar. If they start trading in the Euro or the Yuan it will be a major problem for the US. Like it or not I think you are stuck with the Saudi's for the foreseeable future.


Selling assets doesn't mean they are going to dump the dollar. They are still needing the U.S. military to protect them. Right now.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Denton said:


> Selling assets doesn't mean they are going to dump the dollar. They are still needing the U.S. military to protect them. Right now.


Really? You do not think Ivan or the Zips would step up to the plate? The Saudis are a HUGE American problem. But we need to decide if they are a friend or foe and act accordingly. Right now, it seems they are both and we are none too anxious to definitely decide which camp they belong in.

While you are making you decision of whether Saudi Arabia is a friend or foe, keep in mind the recent oil wars they have declared against American oil interests with their push to sub-40 dollar oil.

Make your own decision.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They are an enemy. I don't have to make up my mind on that.

The Chinese government isn't going to buy up our assets; it is going to crash the dollar, soon.

The Russians? Our government has been making Russia our enemy. On purpose.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> They are an enemy. I don't have to make up my mind on that.
> 
> The Chinese government isn't going to buy up our assets; it is going to crash the dollar, soon.
> 
> The Russians? Our government has been making Russia our enemy. On purpose.


 Pretty much it. Obama open the door to bring America down and others jumped at the chance. As for the Muslims they were never our friends or partners. Never will be.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let them sell everything ,, then they will have nothing ,, ha ha ha ha ha on them .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

China doesn't want to see their major foreign currency reserve dump, they want an orderly transfer to SDR's. Both they and the Fed would be buyers. The Saudis' would make an enemy they can ill afford.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Saudis need us more then we need them. They still depend on the dollar and they need our military backing. If it weren't for the oil they sit on they wouldn't need our backing and they would be irrelevant. They have never been our friends and let's not forget they are still Muslim. Let em eat pork.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt the Saudi ******* goat rapers had a hand in 9/11. As far as I'm concerned, every last one of them can get the he'll out of the USA.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh no doubt they had a hand in 9/11. Send every one of the sons a bitches back to their sand.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They quickly collapsed our sand fracing industry. In their own minds they have some power over the US, again with oil?? If OPEC cut oil would the price go through the roof?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> They quickly collapsed our sand fracing industry. In their own minds they have some power over the US, again with oil?? If OPEC cut oil would the price go through the roof?


 Maybe world market , but we do not get much oil for the middle east never really did. But people still think we do. Obama wants oil prices high they will go up.
Not hard to create a false market if you let others make a lot of money. Obama owes the rail roads they helped him kill the coal industry. He will see they make money hauling oil. That is why there is no pipe line. All a big game round and round it goes.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes.

I am not sure why anyone is surprised by any of this.

We have been talking about it for years. The wheels have been in motion for a decade.

I convinced myself during the last three years that we've been buying up guns and ammo at a record pace for a reason and it's not for martial law or a revolution.

The world is about to turn it's back on the United States.

Say what you will about some admiral's quote about no invasion on U.S. soil because there would be a rifle behind every blade of grass.

The storm that has been brewing is on our doorstep.

When John Kerry said last August if we didn't pass the Iran Nuclear deal that it was a "recipe to have the dollar removed as the world's currency" he showed the whole damned world and all their sheeple just how delicate the balance of power has become.

My friends...at that point I said we had 18 months. Eight of those months have passed. Ten to go.

Whomever our next president is...will take the full brunt of what is about to transpire.



Denton said:


> They are an enemy. I don't have to make up my mind on that.
> 
> The Chinese government isn't going to buy up our assets; it is going to crash the dollar, soon.
> 
> The Russians? Our government has been making Russia our enemy. On purpose.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The industry is still there. They just collapsed the economic portion of it. Infrastructure is what counts.

Cut off the Saudi oil and that all comes back to life pretty damn quick.



Chipper said:


> They quickly collapsed our sand fracing industry. In their own minds they have some power over the US, again with oil?? If OPEC cut oil would the price go through the roof?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Correct. And they would be selling at a time when what they get in return isn't worth a whole lot. Not much to sell a dollar for right now. Euro, Yuan, and thats. about. it. If they buy Euros and there is a Brexit they are screwed. Yuans are a relatively young currency and China's economy is still shaky. Their GDP continues to slowly decline...which is not ideal for a Communist country...no GDP...no money to share...no money to share...breadlines...breadlines = unrest.



Targetshooter said:


> Let them sell everything ,, then they will have nothing ,, ha ha ha ha ha on them .


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

TO HECK WITH THEM... we covered their asses long enough.


----------



## Rider (Apr 16, 2016)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Yes.
> 
> I am not sure why anyone is surprised by any of this.
> 
> ...


A lot of truth in that statement. I think the Saudi's will come to there senses and knock of the BS, they still need out military protection right now. But we are being weakened from within. But I would still call over and tell them to F off and go ahead and sell.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Should not have sold them any assets in the first place, foreign aid your tax dollars hard at work


----------

